# WIXEY DIGITAL SAW READOUT



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm really liking this Review Feature.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

That's good enough for me Tony.
I'm going to invest in one here too. 
You hit me in two of my weaks pots:
1. Failing eyesight
2. Metric conversion. (I hate doing it and it complicates things.)

A question if I may;
Can you recalibrate it for using a short fence or sacrificial fence if the need arises and how difficult is it to zero it to a new spot?

Bob


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

You know….I did a review of that readout for Canadian Home Workshop magazine a while back, and I found about the same that you did. Since then I have switched back to my unifence, and never bothered to reinstall it on the new fence.
On that note, I still have the one I reviewed…and I'm not using it….Any Canucks want to take a drive up to Penetang? You can bring it home with you if you'll give it a good home


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Bob

No problems on both counts. It takes about 10 seconds to reclibrate, the same as if you have just changed the blade or Dado thickness.


----------



## Hutch (Sep 24, 2007)

I am really enjoying my digital saw readout as well. Nice to be able to put on different faces to my fence and recalibrate to the thickness of the face, tall fences or extra long fences, whether 1/2 or 3/4", just move it to the blade and hit recalibrate. Now if I could just get my skills to the level of appreciating the thousandths of an inch.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I love mine.. super easy to use and calibrate. One of my favorite new additions to my shop


----------

